# Critique my riding: last year vs this year



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't do jumping, but I'd suggest longer stirrups.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would put your stirrups down a hole for flatwork, and if that feels too long maybe punch a hole in-between (if that is your saddle). I would work on sinking into your heel and having even contact throughout your lower leg your knee and your thigh and having the stirrup on the ball of your foot. I like your upper body and how you are looking where you are going the whole time! Thats great! Also, if o bring your hands up and slightly closer together!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, first off, don't ever say things like this to yourself! :evil:



mac007 said:


> I know I suck quite badly, but other then that?


We all learn at different rates and nobody 'sucks'!

I see a big improvement. You appear much more solid and centered in the saddle. You are looking up and ahead which is GREAT and your shoulders are rolled back more, allowing your chest to open so you can utilize more of your core strength.

Now, for the next years worth of work (!), look at keeping your leg on the girth, keeping your stirrup iron on the ball of your foot, keep your hands steady and even and watch that you don't lean forwards too much.

All the best and keep having fun!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

You look pretty good! Nice tall upperbody which could be maximised by a slighlty longer set of sturrips. When jumping smaller jumps the rider doesn't need to be miles out of the saddle, just high enough to clear it not hinder the horse.
Keeping rein contact consistent is important. Imagine you are holding the horses hand- keep your fingers wrapped securely around the rein but keep arms flexible and following the horses head. This way you will have better communication with your horse and should find he responds quicker and more precisely to aids. For bout 10 years of riding, I used to think a 'light contact' as not holding the reins very tightly which pulles my arms straight for some reason meaning they are ridgid and I have also noticed my best friend do that too lol. Then my new instructor picked up on this and explained it better like above


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Big improvement 

All I can really notice is that your leaning a tad bit forward, and your legs are flying around, their not centered at the girth. But other than that, you two look very nice together!


----------



## MandiMal (Sep 29, 2011)

You DON'T suck! 
I don't really ride English, so I can't give any solid advice, and what I was going to suggest has already been brought up anyhow, that is, your heels/legs.
However, I also see the improvement! It looks like you are doing great, so just keep up your hard work!


----------

